# American ELM



## Mike1950 (Jun 8, 2014)

Have someone that has a bunch of American elm that if the price is right I might buy. Big pile. I would like information. 
Out west our chances to have used it are long past. It did not grow here and any tree growing here was planted. These came from a EWU campus- got sick and cut down in the 90's. What is it like to work with. I have a sample to play with and it is heavy for being dry. I would appreciate any input good or bad.
@woodtickgreg @barry richardson @DKMD @Kevin @Brink


----------



## Brink (Jun 8, 2014)

Sorry, I only have one 10' slab and a few bd/ft of spalted elm left.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 8, 2014)

Elm can be some of the prettiest wood you ever laid eyes on. You just don't know by looking at a log. But get all you can if the logs are gnarly and especially any elm burl. Elm burl, of any species, is about as good as it gets. At least get all the crotches.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 8, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Elm can be some of the prettiest wood you ever laid eyes on. You just don't know by looking at a log. But get all you can if the logs are gnarly and especially any elm burl. Elm burl, of any species, is about as good as it gets. At least get all the crotches.



Thanks It is already sawn in to big slabs and boards. Here is a sample I brought home and just planed. Pretty hard.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 8, 2014)

Brink said:


> Sorry, I only have one 10' slab and a few bd/ft of spalted elm left.



Darn monkeys- I do not want to buy yours- what is it like to work with????


----------



## ButchC (Jun 8, 2014)

Is the transportation of elm in your area allowed due to the elm beetle?

inside Portland pruning of elm

While I know this is for Portland, I wasn't sure if any of these restrictions or rules were in effect in Washington.
*
Butch
*
edit: I didn't see that it was already slabbed.

edit again (Sheesh) the link I input was for dutch elm disease.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 8, 2014)

ButchC said:


> Is the transportation of elm in your area allowed due to the elm beetle?
> 
> inside Portland pruning of elm
> 
> ...




Good info though- been slabbed and dry since 1990+-


----------



## Kevin (Jun 8, 2014)

Mike there's really no downside to elm. It works fantastic in all respects and even the "plain" looking stuff is like Catalpa - one of the few spcies that can be plain and straight grained and still be beautiful. I'd buy it with both hands if it is reasonable. You will move it, and you will also love working with it. But yes it is very hard stuff.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ButchC (Jun 8, 2014)

The cathedral grain in the pics of those slabs is really nice. I like it and would use it in a heartbeat.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 8, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Mike there's really no downside to elm. It works fantastic in all respects and even the "plain" looking stuff is like Catalpa - one of the few spcies that can be plain and straight grained and still be beautiful. I'd buy it with both hands if it is reasonable. You will move it, and you will also love working with it. But yes it is very hard stuff.




Funny-The siberian/chinese elm that we have growing in the city is lighter in weight and color and a little softer then walnut. This is quite hard. Thanks for the info- It will be reasonable or I will not buy it. I have no shortage of wood-at least that is what my lovely wife says-as mike grovels for more wood!!!!! :beg:


----------



## DKMD (Jun 8, 2014)

Nothing to add that hasn't already been said... Beautiful stuff! The wood seems to vary a bit from tree to tree around here... Some seems more dense and heavy than the rest. It moves quite a bit while drying, but that doesn't seem to be an issue with the stuff you're talking about.


----------



## Kevin (Jun 8, 2014)

Mike I haven't worked elm of any kind in a long time I may be wrong about the hardness but everything else I said I know is correct. It's a lovely wood to work. I made at least one humidor with it but we both know how long that has been and I slept a few times. . . . .

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Brink (Jun 8, 2014)

Stupid monkeys.
You know I read at 2nd grade level.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Brink (Jun 8, 2014)

It is great to work with. Planes, scrapes, glues well. Interesting grain.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jun 8, 2014)

I haven't used it in woodworking. In Missouri growing up, the dutch elm disease came through and wiped most of them (and the red elms) out. It was our main firewood since there were so many dead ones around. Like all elm, it has a pretty pronounced grain pattern like ash or catalpa, and the color deepens to a nice red brown over time. Back in the day, elm was favored for stuff like wagon-wheel hubs cause it is very resistant to splitting, not super stable, but not as bad as sycamore.... I would definitely grab it if if you can get a deal on it. Don't if it will suit your taste for boxes, but it will make some real pretty furniture.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Jun 8, 2014)

Mike, that's definitely a nice looking sample you've got there! If I were you, I'd definitely go for it, or at least some of it, if the price was right. If I were close to you, I'd probably try to get some good boards of it. But good boards would probably be too much to ship...

From the pics I've seen of elm, it's some real nice looking stuff, and I'd like to build a piece of furniture or two with it someday, if the opportunity ever presents itself.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Jun 9, 2014)

Mike i like elm but in general it is a mover. I am cursing myself for doing my table with it as the pieces i selected for the top have moved slightly and now will require some more work to get it ready to assemble. But as many others have said elm is super nice. The grain is quite unique to itself and it does machine easily. I am working the top with hand planes because I don't have machines big enough for the top as one piece.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 9, 2014)

Treecycle Hardwoods said:


> Mike i like elm but in general it is a mover. I am cursing myself for doing my table with it as the pieces i selected for the top have moved slightly and now will require some more work to get it ready to assemble. But as many others have said elm is super nice. The grain is quite unique to itself and it does machine easily. I am working the top with hand planes because I don't have machines big enough for the top as one piece.




Greg- How long has the elm you have been working with been dry? m


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Jun 9, 2014)

It was one if the logs i sawed in my first year owning my sawmill. So 4 years dry. (kiln dried) The movement was not bad on these but enough to have and re surface them.


----------



## Kevin (Jun 9, 2014)

Bigger pieces = bigger movement.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Jun 9, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Bigger pieces = bigger movement.


For sure!! I knew full well elm's reputation as a mover going into the project and selected several additional boards as alternates in the top. I am glad I did cause one looks like it would be a better bow & arrow than a table top piece!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## phinds (Jun 9, 2014)

Mike, I agree w/ Kevin & others who say it's nice to work with. I haven't worked with big enough pieces to have to worry about movement so can't comment on that. Looks great though and takes a finish very nicely. Those pieces you showed the pics of look great. Go for it !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ButchC (Jun 9, 2014)

Treecycle Hardwoods said:


> I am working the top with hand planes because I don't have machines big enough for the top as one piece.





Kevin said:


> Bigger pieces = bigger movement.



Bigger pieces = bigger toys.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

